# pregnant and no udder fill



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

How soon will a pregnant doe ' s udder fill? Lady has been pregnant 2 times in the past and her udder starts filling about a month before delivering. I think she's pregnant but her udder is not filling this time.i only kept the buck around 2 weeks and the doe that got pregnant the day he arrived is due on April 20th. So lady should be about a month out from delivering. She always has a single so she never gets really big.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Usually about a month prior but not every goat reads the book.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

By feeling her udder, is there anything in there, a pouch starting at all?


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

There as a pouch but I blame it on her prior doe that was secretly nursing from her till just recently. The bag is there buy instead of getting bigger seems to be getting smaller.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Tis the year for this. Seems a lot of does are waiting to bag until the last minute. They're driving us all crazy.
Your girl may fill at the last minute or even wait til the kids are born.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Does she look pregnant to you?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is hard to tell from that pic.

Remove her kid who is nursing from her right now, so she can rebuild her milk. That is why she has no udder. 
Hopefully she will have colostrum for her new babies on the way.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

I removed last year's kid about a month ago.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm so confused. So lady's belly is getting bigger. Her udder got slightly bigger. The buck was at my property for 2 weeks. The first doe who I thought was bred the first day was due April 20th, yet didn't deliver till April 23rd. Based on my original calculation if lady was pregnant, two weeks after would make it tomorrow or based on the last doe ' s delivery, two weeks after would be this Saturday. She doesn't seem that close based on ligs and udder, but her belly is bigger and she seems uncomfortable. She's not that puffy back there either. I went out there earlier and she was pawing the ground and laying down a lot. ??????? And she always hides her kid well so feeling around is tough.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess you will see within the next few days.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Well her udder is definitely getting bigger. Still soft though, but I definitely felt tiny hoofs? Sharp pointy things, so I think she is pregnant. I'm confused on the timing. I thought I had it down to the day and they seem to be be doing whatever they want. I only had the buck for 2 weeks yet the other does has 2 weeks 2 day old kids already. Either one is way early and the other late?....or they don't stick with the 150 day pregnancy. ...


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Still no kid. Udder is getting bigger and the ligs are softening Has this ever happened to anyone? How far off of the 150 days can they go? It was 2 weeks on Saturday from the last doe ' s kids.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

if it's 2 weeks past the due date you have I would call a vet to make sure everything is okay...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, or her breeding date is off.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

I had the buck on my property from Nov 22 to Dec 6th. First doe delivered April 23rd.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So she could have been bred on Dec. 6.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

150 days from Dec 6 is may 5th.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is still OK, she is on 158 days so far.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Still there and acting normal. Her belly is dropping now. Getting puffier back there, but still no kid. Udder still has some slack...


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Here I thought that for the first time I knew when she would kid. I think I was better off just not knowing, watching her and guessing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She sounds like she has changes going on. I know it is frustrating, but even when we do have due dates they can linger on for a few more days and keep us stressed with worry.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Well the changes stopped all of a sudden and too much time went by, so I deemed her as not pregnant.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

I put back in the pen with everyone and they've been content now for a few weeks....till today....

I got the biggest surprise....took her out for some fresh grass....it was getting warm so I put her back in her pen for some water. She was fine until I hear some screaming. I went out to look and it seemed like she was laying on the ground and couldn't get up. It's pretty slick where she was so I went in. Figured she was just in the wrong spot....when I see a head poking out....she was delivering. I stood there watching thinking perhaps it was dead until I saw it squirm  it's a large black and white buck! And he's doing really well. He's tall and has some beautiful markings.... I'm shocked !!!! The other does babies are more than a month old and I only had the buck 2 weeks. How can that be? Has this happened to anyone? Now I know why her kids are so big!!! She keeps them a extra month in there


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She had to have gotten pregnant later. Glad everything went well.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

That's where I'm confused....:think: There couldn't have been an accidental buck visit or anything. I only have does. I don't even have bucklings. They are enclosed in a 8 ft chain link enclosure and there are no goats within several miles from us. I wrote down the date for when the buck arrived and left and the fact that the other doe delivered over a month ago proves that my dates were accurate, which was exactly two weeks. They should have been at most 2 weeks apart. Is it possible for the doe to hold on to the sperm for a period of time? Perhaps a few weeks?


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Based on the latest possible day of being bred this pregnancy was 176 days...


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

wow. not sure what to say!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, human sperm can live up to 5 days inside a woman, so maybe that's true for goats too. It'd be weird for her not to ovulate until 5 days after standing for a buck. But I guess long lived sperm and a late baby could equal the 2 week delay. Congrats on the buckling!


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I'm at this again this year...and lady is going to have an extended pregnancy again. She is barely starting to show signs and the togg I bred with her will probably be delivering to tonight. Her ligs were completely gone a few hours ago. This year their due date could be anywhere from may 6 to June 2. I have three does all exposed to the buck and due in this range of time. One is lady's daughter and this will be her first kid. I don't own the buck so he's not around at all after he leaves. If this happens again, maybe she can go in the guiness book of world records for the goat with the longest pregnancy. Last year her pregnancy was at least 176 days. Possibly two weeks longer. We'll see what it is this year. She's getting bigger, udder is barely there, ligs are firm.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

That is interesting!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow! Just read about the last time and that's crazy!!! Good luck this year!


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

The togg just delivered....single nubian looking buckling with her waddles. Too dark for kid pics...tomorrow


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

And the timer starts for the rest of them....


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

He is adorable!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Cute


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

so cute!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

how cute!!!!!


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm thinking my 3rd doe, which is lady's daughter from 2 years ago, may have the longer pregnancy as well. She's not anywhere near a full udder either and she would also be due no later than June 2nd. Maybe it's hereditary.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

It's June 2nd, the last possible due date...and still nothing...


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I've heard does going to 160 days


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How's her udder looking?


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Last year it was at least 176 days. We'll see what this year turns out to be. Udder doesn't look anywhere close


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They don't go much further than a week overdue. Are you sure she wasn't bred later than you thought last year?


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

There's no chance she was bred afterwards. And now we are at the end of June and still no kids. Her belly is getting bigger, but the udder isn't getting bigger. Thinking maybe they didn't take this year? But then again that's what I thought last year and surprise ...I did see the buck doing his job several times...thought it only happened with heat??? Not sure at this point. Belly seems to be dropping though..


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Just keep watching. If I were you they would have been culled by now cause of them going over their due date


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Why would you cull for overdue kids? It's not the doe who chooses when to start labor. Labor is caused by the kids sending out a stress hormone, to which the does body reacts. Same reason a shot of dexamethasone will bring on labor.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I know how labor starts and what causes it the thing is it could cause major problems when they are over due like big kids! With big kids means hard and difficult labor which is a major cull for me


----------

